# Making Country Cheese



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Been kind of lazy on the cooking front lately, been busy working on my van but I made some papaya chunks in syrup the other day and after a spicy meatloaf today I wanted to try it,it goes good cream cheese and crackers but I wanted some old style fresh cheese .
1 gallon D-milk,1/4 cup white vinegar-in a heavy bottom ss pot heat milk to 180*,keeping temp for about 10 minutes no more, stir milk to keep it from burning, I place a heavy cast pan under the pot to defuse some of the heat, turn off heat and stir in the vinegar and gently stir the milk till curds form, after about 2 minutes pour into a colander line with cheese cloth, gather into a ball and squish till dry, the whey makes excellent water for bread making, at this point you can add herbs, salt, experiment ,press in a mold and refrigerate, will last for about a week but not in my house. If you have a slow cooker/crock pot it works better ,sometimes it may need a little more vinegar, adding heavy cream makes for a heavier cheese just keep in mind the proportions. This type of cheese and yield around here is about $7, so if you have cows near by you can make it for pennies.
Enjoy


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Did you use whole milk


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

farmers said:


> Did you use whole milk


He said D milk, that would be whole milk around here


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I've done this with whole milk but used lemon juice to curdle it. Will have to try it with vinegar. :hmmm:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

A few other threads on the subject:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/cheese-making-101-recipes-7745/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/cheese-making-101-a-6752/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f78/fresh-cheese-making-10594/


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

farmers said:


> Did you use whole milk


yes, that the closes I can get to the real thing, but by adding cream it will give you a better cheese.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

PrepN4Good said:


> I've done this with whole milk but used lemon juice to curdle it. Will have to try it with vinegar. :hmmm:


grandma made lemon cheese also.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Make butter also.*

Think of the quality control that goes into homemade food and the savings, store butter is a joke also so in a few minutes I make fresh butter from cream with nothing more that sea salt, the taste is so good, another cheese that I have made is mozzarella, nothing beats the taste of fresh mozzarella and if you have fresh milk, go for it .Many simple recipes on YouTube.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to try this. How long in the crockpot?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

valannb22 said:


> I want to try this. How long in the crockpot?


Just heat the milk till it gets to 180*,keep at this temperature for 10 minutes no more, add vinegar and stir gently till curds form, don't over stir. Line a colander with cheese cloth and allowed to drip some, then Squeeze till stops dripping whey, mix in a container with herbs ,add a little sea salt or cheese salt(better) and fresh herbs, press down and refrigerate till next day.
I make it with 3/4 gallon milk,1/4 cream, great cheese-also used the whey for making bread.
Enjoy.
ps.try first without added salt, you may like it that way.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks! I'm gonna have to try this soon


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, anybody making cheese yet?


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not me, I only have 2% milk in the house. As soon as it's gone I'm gonna buy some whole milk and try it though


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I tried this the other day with 2% milk because it was getting old. Still tasted great, but whole milk with added cream will be better. I don't buy milk because I don't drink it much, but I love cheese!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I made this today. Super easy and it looks and tastes awesome. I had an overabundance of 2%, so that is what got used


----------

